# Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!



## sebtb (13. Oktober 2009)

*Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*

hey.

ich habe auf meinen alten PC Daten verschlüsselt gehabt, unter anderem wichtige Bewerbungsunterlagen und ganz wichtige Bilder     .. Autos ..  

Im Anhang seht ihr das auch.
Ich hatte vor kurzem nen PC. DIe Einzelteile sind verkauft. Hab nur das wichtigeste auf ne HDD gezogen. Nun hab ich bemerkt dass die alle nicht zu öffnen sind. "Kann auf Speicherort nicht zugreifen, keine Rechte usw."

Wie geh ich da ran?

:/ ist wichtig..

der Key geht noch weiter, hab einiges grafisch rausgelöscht, nur für den Fall..


----------



## kelevra (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*

Womit hast du das denn verschlüsselt?


----------



## sebtb (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*

mit Windows. ich denk ma EFS? Zertifikat ist nicht gesichert worden :E


----------



## midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*

Das natürlich unkuhl. Aber ich dachte EFS ist nicht so das wahre? Ich würde mal Knoppix (oder ein LiveOS deiner Wahl) booten und gucken ob du dann drankommst.

so far


----------



## Tamio (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*



> Ein Verlust des geheimen Schlüssels zieht natürlich den Verlust der verschlüsselten Daten nach sich. Um diesem Problem zu begegnen, gibt es die Möglichkeit, den FEK zusätzlich mit dem öffentlichen Schlüssel eines weiteren Benutzers verschlüsselt abzuspeichern. Dieser Benutzer, der sogenannte _Data Recovery Agent_, ist standardmäßig der Administrator der verwendeten Windows-Installation (nur Windows 2000). Ab Windows XP muss dieser DRA nachträglich eingerichtet werden (cipher /R:EFS-RA). Es ist jedoch auch möglich, andere Einstellungen vorzunehmen: So kann man beispielsweise einen zentralen _Data Recovery Agent_ in einer gesamten Windows-Netzwerkdomäne einrichten oder auch keinen _Data Recovery Agent_ einstellen.


 Meine Quelle
Scheint so das man recht einfach an die Daten ran kommen kann.


----------



## kelevra (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*



Tamio schrieb:


> Meine Quelle
> Scheint so das man recht einfach an die Daten ran kommen kann.



Ganz im Gegenteil. Den Recovery Agent hääte er vorher einrichten müssen und dieser würde nur helfen, wenn er ihn in dem System nutzt, in dem die Daten verschlüsselt wurden.

Da das System, auf dem die Daten verschlüsselt wurde ja nicht mehr existiert, funktioniert dieser Weg nicht.

Man könnte nun versuchen die Dateien mit *Advanced EFS Data Recovery *zu entschlüsseln. Wenn das Passwort jedoch komplexer und länger war, wird man das auch nicht in einem kurzen Zeitraum schaffen.


----------



## sebtb (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*

ich heul gleich


----------



## Kubiac (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verschlüsselte Dateien entschlüsseln?!*

Diesen Fehler habe ich auch mal gemacht. Ich fürchte die Daten sind futsch.


----------

